# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Το κοτέτσι μου

## andreas142

To κοτέτσι έχει στον πάτο του τσιμέντο  και δίπλα ο φύλακας του, η Ράνια.




Και εδώ, όλα τα οικόσιτα ζώα μου.

----------


## andreas142

Σήμερα πήρα και ένα ζευγάρι Moskovy Ducks

----------


## Efthimis98

Πραγματικά Ανδρέα έχεις μία πολύ όμορφη φάρμα με πολλά είδη ζώων! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!  :Happy: 
Muscovy Ducks ε; Πολύ όμορφες και μάλιστα από όσο ξέρω κάνουν πολλά αυγά και έχουν υψηλά ποσοστά επιτυχημένων γενών. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες τους.

Όσο για τη σκυλίτσα σου, είναι πολύ όμορφη και καλοκάγαθη! Να σου ζήσει!

----------


## andreas142

η Σκυλίτσα είναι η Ράνια αδέσποτη την βρήκα είναι πραγματικά άκακη και τρελένεται για βόλτες στην Παραλία! Είναι φοβερός συναγερμός ότι πλησιάσει το αντιλαμβάνεται! Μακάρι Ευθύμη να ισχύει αυτό πως είναι καλές οι Moskovy σαν κλώσσες! έχω και ένα ζευγάρι λευκές πάπιες και επίσης δύο αρσενικές πρασινοκέφαλες και 3 χήνες απο την κατηγορία των Υδρόβιων πτηνών

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα αδεσποτάκια είναι τα καλύτερα κατοικίδια!  :Happy: 

Σε όσους ξέρω που έχουν "χηνόπαπα" είναι καλές μάνες. Ίσως τα αρσενικά είναι λίγο βίαια όταν θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν, ακόμη και αν η θηλυκή κλωσάει. Αυτό βέβαια θα το δεις εσύ, μπορεί να είναι και υποδειγματικός πατέρας ο δικός σου. Οι πρασινοκέφαλες είναι οι αγαπημένες μου, ειδικά οι αρσενικές που έχουν και τα εντονότερα χρώματα.

Οι χήνες και αυτές είναι σαν... συναγερμός. Τουλάχιστον οι δικές μας. Και αυτές είναι οι τυπικές λευκές με τα μπλε μάτια ή κάποια άλλη ράτσα; 

Δες εδώ και ένα δικό μου θέμα με μερικά από τα πουλάκια φάρμας που είχαμε - έχουμε στο χωριό. 
Γεμίσαμε... -πατα στα μπλε γράμματα-

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραία, πράγματα, άμα εχεις χώρο, τι να λέμε τωρα.....μπράβο, και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## andreas142

Παπάκια Μοσκοβυ Προσοχή τα Παπάκια Moskovy με το χαρακτηριστικό κόκκινο στο πρόσωπο του που πολλοί εσφαλμένα τα αποκαλούν  Γαλλοπαπα πετούν το είδα σήμερα .Οπότε για να μη τα χάσουμε καλό είναι να τους ψαλιδισουμε τα φτερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Εννοείται πως πετούν, όπως και οι γαλοπούλες άλλωστε. Τα φτερά τους θέλουν σίγουρα ψαλίδισμα, αν και συνήθως όταν μάθουν κάπου δε φεύγουν, εκτός και αν τρομάξουν.

----------


## Corvus

> To κοτέτσι έχει στον πάτο του τσιμέντο  και δίπλα ο φύλακας του, η Ράνια.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Και εδώ, όλα τα οικόσιτα ζώα μου.


αν βρεθει ο σκυλος με τα κοτοπουλα τι γινεται?

----------

